# Are any of you excited for spring fishing?



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

I know that I am! Was out at jerry's pub today on wamplers and the lake was almost all the way open. Pretty excited about it. My boyfriend just bought a new fishing boat and trolling motor for this year.. Ice fishing down here is officially over....now that the lakes open i'm sure we'll be heading out in the next week or so..


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

That sounds like a plan. I'm really wanting to get out and about. This has been one LLOOOONNNGGG Winter


----------



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

your most defanitly right. The beginning of the winter the fishing was good.. then it feel off somewhere after january.. i'm excited to get in a boat and slay some crappies!!!!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

My winter is still ongoing. A blizzard Sunday night, snowday for schools Monday, weight restrictions on the road signs up on Tuesday. Yup its Northern Michigan.


----------



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

Yup, thats northern michigan! I bet your excited for spring tho!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I am more than ready for spring to arrive. Some of my favorite spring mornings are spent trout fishing and then followed up by crappie fishing at a different spot. I can't wait.


----------



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

I've never been trout fishing, my boyfriend enjoys salmon fishing and i'm very excited to join him this year. He's really opened my eyes to different types of fishing! I speared my first pike this winter and instantly was HOOKED ( no pun intended) So i'm definatly ready for spring to come, I'm so sick of bundling up to go outside, i'd rather be spending my time in jeans or shorts and a longsleeve shirt, early morning catching some fish in a boat. I will admit i've been checking the weather on weather.com religiously.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I can't wait to get on the water! I am taking a little time tonight to go through my gear. I may just have to don my vest and lucky fishing hat while I organize things just to watch my son roll his eyes!!! :lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hopefully, bum hip and all, I'm going out on Saturday! Yay!!! First ime this year. I can't wait !


----------



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

I know how you feel, my boyfriend and i are most defiantly gettin out this weekend.. I cant wait. Its supposed to be beautiful!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

POOP!
What a let down! My friend who was suposed to go fishing with me on Saturday backed out. Grrrrrrrrr! Suposedly, we are going out tomorrow since it is going to be a gorgeous day. Either way, even if I have to go alone, I AM GOING FISHING!!! If I have to spend one more minute in this house I am going to scream. I have tied flies until I am ready to throw my vise and I am determined, bad hip and all, I am not going to waste another day.
Sorry , I needed to vent. Cabin fever is getting the best of me.


----------



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

We didnt end up going out last weekend like planned. Some stuff came up and ended up staying in. Oh well, hopefully we'll get out in the next week or two, i'm just glad it warmed up outside, we can finally open up the windows !


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Anish said:


> Suposedly, we are going out tomorrow since it is going to be a gorgeous day. Either way, even if I have to go alone, I AM GOING FISHING!!!


So...did you get out? How did you do?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I finally made it out of the house on St. Patty's day! What a beautiful day! I went over to the AuSable in Oscoda and spent the day in the sun . My friend actulaay went too and she wants to go back . We didn't catch anything which kinda stinks but hey, as beautiful as it was, it made up for no fish. I have been watching the weather like a hawk, waiting for a warm rain. Hopefully next week the steelies will start cruising in. I want to get back over there! :lol:


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Cool, glad you got out. Springtime sunshine is just soooooo good for the soul. The fish will come....


----------



## asweatland (Mar 9, 2009)

Had a super busy week. Prolly wont get out until next week or so, but i'm counting down the days


----------

